# PHANTOM PREGNANCY.......AT END OF TETHER BUT SCARED TO TELL DOCTOR



## Hannahwantsababy

Hi i dont realy come on here but need advice.

I 20 years old and i think ive been having phantom pregnancies one after the other for the past 2 years.

Ive been reading up on it on the internet and been looking on forums but the more i read the more i am scared to go to the doctors because even on fertility forums i have seen groups of women turn on people who say they have this condition in such a vile evil way.
It seems to be a subject of ridicule but people who have never had it dont understand how horrible it is.

I keep having all the symptoms of pregnancy so bad that i am convinced im pregnant, even when i take a test and it turns out negative i am still convinced im pregnant because the symptoms are so strong. Even when i have been told by a doctor or at a clinic that i am not pregnant i refuse to believe it because of the symptoms.

Im currently having what i believe to be a phantom pregnancy.
I get what i believe are phantom pregnancies about once every 3 months, they last about 2 weeks.

I stopped having AF's about 3 years ago, they gradually came less and less until now i dont have them at all.

My partner and i have been trying for a baby for about over a year.

I have been reading that it happens to women who desperately want a baby but the thing is when i first began having these phantom pregnancies i realy didnt want a baby, the thought of having a baby terrified me so it cant be that i craved a baby that made this happen because i realy realy didnt. Shortly after i started getting these phantom pregnancies i just all of a sudden got hit with it BANG i wanted a baby and i wanted it so badly it hurt so much and i was desperate.

How could i go from one extreme to the other in a split second. maybe its something to do with the phantom pregnancies , maybe i dont realy want a baby and its just this "illness" thats fooling me into thinking i want a baby. so many questions.

Does anybody else have this?


----------



## B3ar

Hi Hannah

I have never had a phantom pregnancy like you describe but have managed to convince myself many times during a 2ww that it has worked and that I have pregnancy symptoms only to find that I am imagining things   


I don't think anyone will turn on you for admitting that you suffer from this distressing condition. I don't know if there is anyone on the site that does or has suffered with this but hope you get some good advice.


The only thing I would say is that I do think you ought to go to your doctor or seek some sort of medical advice because mentally this must be killing you to keep going through this every 3 months.   Maybe he can offer you some sort of hormone therapy or perhaps counselling to get to the bottom of what is causing this. Also if you have been trying f or over a year your doctor may be able to refer you for fertility tests to discover why you are not getting pregnant.


Hope you get a real pregancy really soon so that you can put all this behind you. 


Good luck
x


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Hannah,

I notice from your previous posts that you have unexplained infertility and are unsure whether you have PCOS.  I would strongly advise you to see your GP, If you have been TTc over 12 months they usually opt to send you to s specialist for tests and possible treatment.  Do you mind me asking what tests you had to conclude unexplained infertility?  I was diagnosed with PCOS in 1996, it wasn't until I started ttc for 3-4 years that we sought help along with x4 m/c's.

PCOS Can do funny things to you/hormones, a simple blood test can diagnose!  It must be terrible to have the symptoms you have!

Keep us posted on how you get on, don't be scared to approach your GP, if you are not happy, ask to see someone else for a second opinion!

Good Luck

M x


----------



## professor waffle

I to was going to sugest PCOS as that can play ahvoc with your hormones & cycles, plus if you have a cyst that could give you oreganancy like symptoms. My mum had a cyst which was the size of an orange & everyoone thought she was pg. I would def advise you to get checked out for PCOS or any othalanceer hormone imbalance which could affect your chances of getting pg. 

don't be frightened to go, it's only by knowing what the problem is that you can recieve the correct help & advice you need


----------



## boboboy

Was going to mention cyst / fibriod too , my friend had one the size of a grapefruit and looked pregnant , also could you ask you doctor to check your hormone levels ?  Its a real mine field all these tests and not knowing business.
Hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## Deester

Hi Hannah,

That does sound scary  

The symptoms you describe could be related to a "hormone imbalance" which might not just mean girly-type hormones.  

You really need to see your GP and ask for them to start investigating why you have not had AF for 3 years and have sickness, bloating etc  Ask them to order a hormone profile set of bloods and maybe refer you to an endocrinologist (doctor who deals with hormones) or even a reproductive endocrinologist (doctor who deals with hormones and infertility), or to a gynaecologist for PCOS investigations.

I know it can sometimes be difficult and embarrasing to go to the doctor, and to admit to yourself that you should is even harder.  But trust me, having spent a year stewing about going myself before plucking up the courage it really isn't that bad.

One way to make the appointment better is to keep a symptom diary for a while beforehand.  write down every sick feeling, craving, overtiredness, crying, bloating, changes in discharge (sorry TMI) etc until it looks like it gives a fair picture of what happens to you.  Then write down a list of questions to ask.  Take your OH with you to the appt.  Chat with your OH before the appointment so you are both sure about what you want to know.  That way you won't get flustered in the appt and you can make sure you get everything dealt with.


Deester x


----------



## Hannahwantsababy

thanks guys, i was scared everyone would think i was just imagening these symtoms when infact they are as real as you and me.

I have like was said above (sorry cant remember who said it) stewed about it for along time and i still am in my little stewing world lol so i STILL havnt been back to the doctors.

RIGHT IM MAKING MYSELF PHONE TOMORROW TO REGISTER MYSELF, (thats me shouting at myself lol) and im deffo doing it this time because iv stewed to long , its almost like i wont admit defeat and that going to the doctors is admitting i cant do something that any old thicko can do and i need help. asking for help is something i realy need to work on lol.i know it sounds bad me using the word thicko but thats how i feel because its achieved through doing the simplest thing that takes zero intelligence.

havnt registered since i moved here so im phoning my fiances doctors tomorrow first thing and register myself , no more stewing an more doing.


----------



## Hannahwantsababy

and i deffo want that checking about pcos because i realy think i may have it and its a relief to hear that the phantom pregnancy symptoms could be related to pcos x


----------



## Hannahwantsababy

oh my lord, i phoned doctors today to register and i had no idea i needed photo id to register. so iv been and got a form so i can apply for a provisional drivers license so i can register at the doctors, theres always something to stand in your way isnt there


----------



## B3ar

Hi Hannah


Have you managed to get registered yet?


X


----------



## hoping :)

Hi i knw this post mayb out of date (on my fone cnt c dates etc) but id like2knw how u have got on? 

i have high prolactin and this can cause similar symptoms, and jst a blood test to find out x x


----------

